

Modern HTML5 UI framework - mtgred
http://www.kendoui.com/

======
alecbenzer
a very quick glance makes this look cleaner and more browser-native than other
stuff I've also quickly glanced at lately. I've been looking for a framework
like this but things I've tried or looked at (extjs, dojo, sproutcore) don't
feel as nice as this.

------
bukowski
the datasource component is pretty neat & the roadmap is very promising...

